# Zone Alarm problem



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

hi

i recently installed Zone Alarm firewall and now, the internet connection sharing (the standard one, not a proxy) dosnt work. i tryed putting the second computer who's trying to access the internet thorough the shared connection on the computer with the modem's 'trusted' list, but it still dosn't work. 

i try turning off Zone Alarm, and the connection works, so it must be the Zone Alarm firewall blocking it

what ohter settings do i need to set for Zone Alarm to allow the internet connection to be shared?


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

You need to go in to Zone alarm to the firewall > Zone tab and add the Address to the trusted Zone.


----------



## dzwth (Nov 29, 2005)

I installed the latest zone alarm recently, to discover the passlock key function no longer exists (more of a downgrade really) and zone alarm is now intermittently blocking my outgoing e-mails - form posts like when I attempted to register at the tech support site (I closed down zone alarm to do it) and a couple of other anomalies - recently blocked anti-virus software from functioning correctly too.
The firewall seems to be doing weird things, might have to start looking at other software.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

what you just said about the pass lock, i just discovered myself.

i thought something was broken, so i spent the last 2 hours being mad at it, i uninstalled zonealarm entirely, and now i find, _ the old download won't install._

i am extremely angered by this.
the pass lock is half the firewall in the first place, and the loss of it, makes this firewall completely useless to me.

my advice, is to do whatever it takes to get back to the older version, and then leave it.

and, at the same time, we all write them letters telling them they need to put it back, or they will lose alot of customers.

EDIT: i started a poll http://www.techsupportforum.com//networking-forum/security-firewalls//91716-zonealarms-latest-update-downgrade.html

please vote.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's been common knowledge for some time that the free version of ZA is not compatible with ICS unless it's changed in new versions.


----------

